
WiFi Experiment Done by a Group of 9th Grade Students Got Serious Intl Attention - techaddict009
http://ofthebox.org/wifi-experiment-done-group-9th-grade-students-got-serious-international-attention/
======
phnofive
[https://www.snopes.com/cress-wifi-experiment/](https://www.snopes.com/cress-
wifi-experiment/)

Please flag this to hell.

~~~
Gnarl
Not so fast. Snopes article is little more than ad-hominem attack against
scientists interested in the cress experiment. Claim of "lack of an apparent
biophysical mechanism of interaction" is just flawed and 20+ years behind
actual scientific progress in RF bioeffects, see
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26151230](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26151230)
and
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23802593](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23802593)
. "Replication" attempts mentioned by Snopes fail to actually replicate the
orig. experiment exposure setup. A constant ping-flood was run through Wi-Fi
router in orig. experiment to simulate real exposure situation like video-
streaming. Replications just position a Wi-Fi router in idle-mode close to
cress.

------
luckydude
I looked in the article for how far away from the router and didn't see that.
Did anyone else see it?

Because don't the radiation effects drop off like 1/r^3 ? Not my area, I'm
asking, not claiming.

